# what if.....?



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 2, 2010)

ok so i am an odd fur in that as of late every person i look at i see a furry what if the world was really like that?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

I would treat myself to a swift, painless death after a mass killing spree with a sawed-off shotgun.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 2, 2010)

You're asking: 
what if our fursonas were actually how we looked?

Then that'd be sick!


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> You're asking:
> what if our fursonas were actually how we looked?
> 
> Then that'd be sick!



Freaking awsome.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd like seafood a lot more than I do, probably.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

Most of you would be in my diet.


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 2, 2010)

you would eat the puppy????*hides*


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

Mm, dog.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Feed me.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

I love Ratte. And rats. -needs to go get another pet rat-


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Feed me.



I'll feed you something all right. :B


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'll feed you something all right. :B



You want to be first?>:3


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 2, 2010)

*rolls in the mud*ha to dirty to eat now


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I love Ratte. And rats. -needs to go get another pet rat-



...you're cool then.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 2, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> You're asking:
> what if our fursonas were actually how we looked?
> 
> Then that'd be sick!


 
Totally, unless we Have dragons killing all of the Other Furs...
*hides*


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

If the world were like you saw?  I'd grab my hatchet, and get to work.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> You want to be first?>:3



Well I sure don't want sloppy seco--

Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Totally, unless we Have dragons killing all of the Other Furs...
> *hides*



Hey now that was uncalled for. We wont eat you all just a few.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 2, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Totally, unless we Have dragons killing all of the Other Furs...
> *hides*



......Quayza..........
.....I don't taste good with ketchup....


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> ......Quayza..........
> .....I don't taste good with ketchup....



Your safe.


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 2, 2010)

in the grand sceme of things some of us would have to be eatin survival but the puppy dont want eaten.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

Does that mean I'll become an evil puppet person?


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Well I sure don't want sloppy seco--
> 
> Wait, what are we talking about?



Wait... what are Yoouu talkin about?:3


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

So will all dragons be obvious mary-sues with terrible English skills?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Your safe.



Yessss


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> So will all dragons be obvious mary-sues with terrible English skills?


  Since we're speaking 'sona, you forgot leg-sized dicks.  Possibly several.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> So will all dragons be obvious mary-sues with terrible English skills?



Nope. I speak goodz english.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Since we're speaking 'sona, you forgot leg-sized dicks.  Possibly several.



Brb, shotgun and cyanide.



quayza said:


> Nope. I speak goodz english.



Hurr.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Since we're speaking 'sona, you forgot leg-sized dicks.  Possibly several.



<-----That face.


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 2, 2010)

i dont think so ratte i think it would be what ever they see themselves as


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Wait... what are Yoouu talkin about?:3



I'm talking about clam-smashing, as per usual. :3


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

The world would stop for two years, and then it would be back to business.



Ratte said:


> So will all dragons be obvious mary-sues with terrible English skills?



You mean they aren't already?


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 2, 2010)

WHAT IF YOUR FURSONA WAS A LIGHT BULB??!!?

HOW WOULD IT YIFF? WHAT IF THE GOVERNMENT DID EXPERIMENTS ON US TO MAKE US MORE ENERGY EFFICIENT? HOW WOULD YOUR PARENTS REACT IF YOUR MATE WAS A DIFFERENT WATTAGE?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

cuddlesmuch said:


> i dont think so ratte i think it would be what ever they see themselves as



Thanks for proving my point.  I just forgot the assburgers.



Browder said:


> You mean they aren't already?



I was talking irl.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm talking about clam-smashing, as per usual. :3



Can i have some, preferably a truck load.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

OH GAWD THE WHAT IFs ARE BACK D=


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Can i have some, preferably a truck load.



I only have one, but you're welcome to smash it on your belly.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I only have one, but you're welcome to smash it on your belly.



Rock hard scales, should not be to tough.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> OH GAWD THE WHAT IFs ARE BACK D=



The hypotheticals over the last week weren't your first clue?


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> WHAT IF YOUR FURSONA WAS A LIGHT BULB??!!?
> 
> HOW WOULD IT YIFF? WHAT IF THE GOVERNMENT DID EXPERIMENTS ON US TO MAKE US MORE ENERGY EFFICIENT? HOW WOULD YOUR PARENTS REACT IF YOUR MATE WAS A DIFFERENT WATTAGE?



I like this question more. Certainly puts a new spin on the joke 'How many furries would it take to screw in a lightbulb?'


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 2, 2010)

If we were all our fursonas.... oh gawd. that wou' be AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Mar 2, 2010)

cuddlesmuch said:


> in the grand sceme of things some of us would have to be eatin survival but the puppy dont want eaten.



Would there not still be feral animals that could be consumed like they are now? As humans we don't have to eat each other to survive, why would we if this scenario took place?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 2, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> You're asking:
> what if our fursonas were actually how we looked?
> 
> Then that'd be sick!


*That will be EPIC!*


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Rock hard scales, should not be to tough.


This made me luagh.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I only have one, but you're welcome to smash it on your belly.


 
Am I the only one that think your posts are cute?


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

leon said:


> This made me luagh.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that think your posts are cute?



:3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

What if the fandom didn't really exist and you were all just really high and having a trip where you imagined it?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> If we were all our fursonas.... oh gawd. that wou' be AWESOME!!!!!!!


As long as there wasen't macros.....

Or most of us would be fucked.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> What if the fandom didn't really exist and you were all just really high and having a trip where you imagined it?



Yeaahhh man, like totally deep, man. Go get me some nachos, man.


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 2, 2010)

......way to think watchfulstorm yay this means i can still eat cow


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> If we were all our fursonas.... oh gawd. that wou' be AWESOME!!!!!!!



Remember for a moment:  Not all the world is Furries.  Now, keeping that in mind, remember that some Fursonas have the power to destroy worlds.  Now, keeping _that_ in mind, remember that some Furries are blatant misanthropes who brag about how they'd kill humanity if they could.

It's not awesome, not at all.  It's about a month from the largest example of genocide the world's ever known.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Remember for a moment:  Not all the world is Furries.  Now, keeping that in mind, remember that some Fursonas have the power to destroy worlds.  Now, keeping _that_ in mind, remember that some Furries are blatant misanthropes who brag about how they'd kill humanity if they could.
> 
> It's not awesome, not at all.  It's about a month from the largest example of genocide the world's ever known.


But then you could add powers to yourself & be a superhero >:3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> What if the fandom didn't really exist and you were all just really high and having a trip where you imagined it?


*That will be one hell of a trip. PASS ME THAT ACID AGAIN!!!*


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *That will be one hell of a trip. PASS ME THAT ACID AGAIN!!!*



No. You need something stronger than acid.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> No. You need something stronger than acid.



That sounds like a good time.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> But then you could add powers to yourself & be a superhero >:3


You kidding?  I'm jumping ship.  10,000+ furries given full access to whatever powers they wish with no repercussion is going to fuck the world up faster than Epic Beard Man.


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 2, 2010)

drugs are bad mmmkay


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

I can tell none of you guys have any idea what your talking about on this page so far XD


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That sounds like a good time.



You bet your ass fuzz it is.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You kidding?  I'm jumping ship.  10,000+ furries given full access to whatever powers they wish with no repercussion is going to fuck the world up faster than Epic Beard Man.



It would be a hideous orgy full of anal vore, splurting, and dicks the size of skyscrapers.

I'd jump ship, too.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> No. You need something stronger than acid.


_*Speed and Acid together plus an energy shot.*_ *That's good.*


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It would be a hideous orgy full of anal vore, splurting, and dicks the size of skyscrapers.
> 
> I'd jump ship, too.



Im flying to away to the stars before the planet implodes.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> _*Speed and Acid together plus an energy shot.*_ *That's good.*


You'd die.


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You kidding?  I'm jumping ship.  10,000+ furries given full access to whatever powers they wish with no repercussion is going to fuck the world up faster than Epic Beard Man.



Assuming no one gets powers, what do you think would happen?

I think it would be hilarious if everyone gets their species of choice but is just as fat/fugly as they are in real life. Much bawwww'ing would occur. It'd be great.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Im flying to away to the stars before the planet implodes.



Take me with you! ;w;

I can be a space otter and smash stars on my belly.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You'd die.



hilariously though.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> _*Speed and Acid together plus an energy shot.*_ *That's good.*


 Tak some weed, lace it with embalming fluid and LSD, dip it in PCP, and sprinkle some crack over it.  light that up


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Take me with you! ;w;
> 
> I can be a space otter and smash stars on my belly.



Hop on, and come with before the world ends.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Tak some weed, lace it with embalming fluid and LSD, dip it in PCP, and sprinkle some crack over it.  light that up



Now THAT sounds deadly...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

WatchfulStorm said:


> hilariously though.


Yus

It would be pretty cool if like... height didn't vary too much from race to race......

& no one had powers.... WTF is this the marvel comic fandom? Because it wasn't last time I checked.......


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

those macro boob/cock people could have what they want for all I care under my circumstances, because they wouldn't be able to move anyways


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hop on, and come with before the world ends.



I can use your whiskers as reigns. Giddyup dragon! >:3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Now THAT sounds deadly...


 a kid actually did that once.... he ran out into a highway and then jumping through a glass window for a store.  he died an hour later.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It would be a hideous orgy full of anal vore, splurting, and dicks the size of skyscrapers.
> 
> I'd jump ship, too.



"I have seen the end of times.  Great pillars of red, veiny dog dicks erected towards the sky. The sea's turned white, no longer water but cum and other sexual fluids.  Hundreds of wyrms fought across the landscape, skirmishing with the teeming masses of Wolves and Foxes over the limited supply of tight 'yiffholes'.  Naught could be heard over the sound of yips and growls, the very land culled by the horrors.

No-one was spared, not even the children."


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I can use your whiskers as reigns. Giddyup dragon! >:3



True i actually would find that really funny. Go ahead.^-^


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Tak some weed, lace it with embalming fluid and LSD, dip it in PCP, and sprinkle some crack over it.  light that up


*Oh my... Now that suicide.* *Awesome.*:grin:


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

As long as no one had the freaking super powers that everyone seems to have I'd be happy. 

I'd have a tail. And I'd pet the tail. Fluffy tail.. *day dreams about having tail*
huh? oh >.>

I'd look better as my fursona than I do now, even if I kept the same general body shape. Fluffy fur makes MOST everything look cute :3


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Assuming no one gets powers, what do you think would happen?
> 
> I think it would be hilarious if everyone gets their species of choice but is just as fat/fugly as they are in real life. Much bawwww'ing would occur. It'd be great.


  Lots of "An Hero"ing.  They _don't_ look kawaii-sexy?  They don't have a dick bigger than their arm?  Breasts the size of the Great Pumpkin?  Can't slaughter their way through the cruel world that "mocked" them?  It'd be pure hell for a lot.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> "I have seen the end of times.  Great pillars of red, veiny dog dicks erected towards the sky. The sea's turned white, no longer water but cum and other sexual fluids.  Hundreds of wyrms fought across the landscape, skirmishing with the teeming masses of Wolves and Foxes over the limited supply of tight 'yiffholes'.  Naught could be heard over the sound of yips and growls, the very land culled by the horrors.
> 
> *No-one was spared, not even the children.*"



Especially not the children, oh god oh god.



quayza said:


> True i actually would find that really funny. Go ahead.^-^



Brb getting spurs


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

If I saw real anthros, I think I would have schizoprenia.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Yus
> 
> It would be pretty cool if like... height didn't vary too much from race to race......
> 
> & no one had powers.... WTF is this the marvel comic fandom? Because it wasn't last time I checked.......



Those are probably the two very most important standards in any situation like this.


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Yus
> 
> 
> & no one had powers.... WTF is this the marvel comic fandom? Because it wasn't last time I checked.......



I think fandom logic (if it can be called logic) works like this:

"I want teh fursona but every1 is already a foxie-boi or a neko. how canz I be moar special? OMG IT'S A FOX THAT HAZ TEH MAGIKS!!!!!1111!! now every1 noes that im a speshul snowflake! "


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> those macro boob/cock people could have what they want for all I care under my circumstances, because they wouldn't be able to move anyways



I just imagined a bunch of adolescent furs painting graffiti on all that XD


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

If only there was a way to limit the amout of global destrution power abilities.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Mar 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Lots of "An Hero"ing.  They _don't_ look kawaii-sexy?  They don't have a dick bigger than their arm?  Breasts the size of the Great Pumpkin?  Can't slaughter their way through the cruel world that "mocked" them?  It'd be pure hell for a lot.



Wouldn't they have already killed themselves off in this world due to the lack of huge dicks and breasts here?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

WatchfulStorm said:


> Wouldn't they have already killed themselves off in this world due to the lack of huge dicks and breasts here?


  But it's not the _real_ them!  They're trapped in their current form, and denied their true dick that could be used like a club.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> "I want teh fursona but every1 is already a foxie-boi or a neko. how canz I be moar special? OMG IT'S A FOX THAT HAZ TEH MAGIKS!!!!!1111!! now every1 noes that im a speshul snowflake! "


Your not a special & unique snowflake, your the same slowly decaying flesh as everyone else!


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your not a special & unique snowflake, your the same slowly decaying flesh as everyone else!



Fight Club will get you nowhere pal. Still it's kinda sad when people have to use escapism from  escapism.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fight Club will get you nowhere pal. Still it's kinda sad when people have to use escapism from escapism.


 1st rule of Fight Club: don't talk about fight club.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

-skull explodes-


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> But it's not the _real_ them!  They're trapped in their current form, and denied their true dick that could be used like a club.


Whoa whoa... I just read this.....

My dick is just fine >_> my real world body is fine....... Cept mai toofs...

But nobody is perfect right?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

...I never even watched that movie actually..


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> I think fandom logic (if it can be called logic) works like this:
> 
> "I want teh fursona but every1 is already a foxie-boi or a neko. how canz I be moar special? OMG IT'S A FOX THAT HAZ TEH MAGIKS!!!!!1111!! now every1 noes that im a speshul snowflake! "



I wouldn't mind not having powers if i could just be an anthro-dragon and live in the woods, or mountains or something.
and my fursona doesnt have powers.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 3, 2010)

Reply to first post:

It would look weird, the world should become cartoony for it not to look weird.


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

It would appear normal to us, because it would be normal to us. I'd personally be satisfied if I were anything other than the cow-man.

I don't have any particular attachment to my shaman, it's just the only anthro thing I have to display.

Anyone else going to make a "what if" thread? We've had tonnes lately.


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd still be hyooman. I have foiled your plans :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'd still be hyooman. I have foiled your plans :3


 Not if I eet you.


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Not if I eet you.



No, I dun taste good with ketchup. And I have my guns :3


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Not if I eet you.



Hyoo-mans are yucky!
Where's your culinary prowess???


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> No, I dun taste good with ketchup. And I have my guns :3


 
Puny hyooman, guns are no match for my shark-like scales that have absolutely no protection like real dragon scales.



SlayerMidnight said:


> Hyoo-mans are yucky!
> Where's your culinary prowess???


 
Meat is meat :3 I eat meat.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Most of you would be in my diet.


 pfft your too nice to eat most of the FA goers :V


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Not if I eet you.



vore, lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> vore, lol


 
its funny, those hungry mother fuckers still aren't immune to lead going through their skull so I'll just make sure I carry a gat with me at all times


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> its funny, those hungry mother fuckers still aren't immune to lead going through their skull so I'll just make sure I carry a gat with me at all times



lol, don't forget to pack some extra grenades too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, don't forget to pack some extra grenades too.


 
and my trusty wrench, lets see them bite through a lvl 3 sentry


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> and my trusty wrench, lets see them bite through a lvl 3 sentry



lol
i'll just stick with the good old bazooka. 
works everytime.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 3, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> You're asking:
> what if our fursonas were actually how we looked?
> 
> Then that'd be sick!


 

I'D BE FINALLY HAPPY.
I'm actually serious...too sad.


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> its funny, those hungry mother fuckers still aren't immune to lead going through their skull so I'll just make sure I carry a gat with me at all times



Packing a little .38 in your shoe? 

My english teacher, who also does health class, is paranoid because this one police officer who spoke in her class hid 22 guns on him while still looking normal while walking. He had a full size assault rifle down his pant leg O_O


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Packing a little .38 in your shoe?
> 
> My english teacher, who also does health class, is paranoid because this one police officer who spoke in her class hid 22 guns on him while still looking normal while walking. He had a full size assault rifle down his pant leg O_O


 
Hmm I might need to do that :3



Krasl said:


> lol
> i'll just stick with the good old bazooka.
> works everytime.


 
that works as well


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Packing a little .38 in your shoe?
> 
> My english teacher, who also does health class, is paranoid because this one police officer who spoke in her class hid 22 guns on him while still looking normal while walking. He had a full size assault rifle down his pant leg O_O



wow, that takes some serious skill!


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Meat is meat :3 I eat meat.



fair enough ^^.
i like my steak medium rare


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

what would i look like then? idk what i am!!.. would i be you?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'd still be hyooman. I have foiled your plans :3


  Â¿Viva la resistance?


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

How about a racoon?


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> and my trusty wrench, lets see them bite through a lvl 3 sentry



let's just hope that nobodys fursona is a spy crab...


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 3, 2010)

*raises paw* what if my powers are redundancy can i keep that?


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 3, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'D BE FINALLY HAPPY.
> I'm actually serious...too sad.



This^


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Mar 3, 2010)

I would get myself treated for whatever paranoid mental disease I had that made me see everyone else in the world as an animal.
Edit: In all seriousness, I like being and looking like a human very much. I wouldn't trade it for anything else.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

so.... any1 wanna get on topic?
what if furs dint yiff>


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so.... any1 wanna get on topic?
> what if furs dint yiff>


Then the fandom may actually collapse. O_O


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> This^



Indeed, that^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Then the fandom may actually collapse. O_O


 Hmmm.... acceptable losses! On to the cleansing of the yiffers!


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hmmm.... acceptable losses! On to the cleansing of the yiffers!




I'm not a yiffer and i've never been a yiffer. I like my hentai free of fur. Anthros are purely a game... THE GAME. DAMNIT I LOST THE GAME


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 5, 2010)

what one does in there secret lives is there bussiness but when its brought to the puplic eye it is bad no public yiff damn you second life


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 5, 2010)

cuddlesmuch said:


> what one does in there secret lives is there bussiness but when its brought to the puplic eye it is bad no public yiff damn you second life



wait.... where are we? (in relevance to the orig. question)


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 5, 2010)

i dont know things got side tracked im used to it moved with it


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 5, 2010)

cuddlesmuch said:


> i dont know things got side tracked im used to it moved with it



Oh i dont care what we talk about i just got lost... @_@


----------



## Willow (Mar 5, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Meat is meat :3 I eat meat.


It's the soul that's important *slurp*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's the soul that's important *slurp*


 om nom nom nom soul.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> om nom nom nom soul.



awesome!


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 7, 2010)

i like this place already


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

cuddlesmuch said:


> i like this place already


run. run away as fast as you can. i dont care where! just run. Run Now! NOW! RUUUUUUUUNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 7, 2010)

to much effort to run rather stand and fight now then run and be to tired later


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

cuddlesmuch said:


> to much effort to run rather stand and fight now then run and be to tired later


 fine then.  If you get anally raped it dont say i dint warn u.  ^^


----------



## Tommy (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> run. run away as fast as you can. i dont care where! just run. Run Now! NOW! RUUUUUUUUNNNNN!!!!!!!!



Follow his advice. DO IT.


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fine then.  If you get anally raped it dont say i dint warn u.  ^^


who says its rape*grins*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

cuddlesmuch said:


> who says its rape*grins*


 Faggot. -_-  GTFO


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 7, 2010)

Well some people's fursonas are macros and some are micros, that would lead to a very horrible line of accidents...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Well some people's fursonas are macros and some are micros, that would lead to a very horrible line of accidents...


 
yes. no. maybe. depends on ur def. of horrible.... >))


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Well some people's fursonas are macros and some are micros, that would lead to a very horrible line of accidents...


Welcome my comrade to the forum!



SlayerMidnight said:


> yes. no. maybe. depends on ur def. of horrible.... >))


 your sick. 0_o


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Welcome my comrade to the forum!
> 
> 
> your sick. 0_o


 

you aint seen nothin, boy...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> you aint seen nothin, boy...


 Ive seen some things man.... I wouldn't reccomend them either.... 0_0


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ive seen some things man.... I wouldn't reccomend them either.... 0_0


 
have you seen tubgirl, or goatse???


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> have you seen tubgirl, or goatse???


 Tubgirl... but not goatse.... i dont think i want to.... goddamn you slayer... now i have to go on google!


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Tubgirl... but not goatse.... i dont think i want to.... goddamn you slayer... now i have to go on google!


 

bwahahahahahahaaaaa have you seen kittens???
look it up on encyclopedia dramatica. then you will be in my league of sickness


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> bwahahahahahahaaaaa have you seen kittens???
> look it up on encyclopedia dramatica. then you will be in my league of sickness


 fine.  ill go look it up.  
ever seen live-action japanese tentacle porn?


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fine.  ill go look it up.
> ever seen live-action japanese tentacle porn?




'course i have ^^
and fapped to it once, too!
... didnt cum that hard, though....
i like normal hentai/ecchi better


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

same here ^^ 
well of course you like normal stuff more!  when its animated ANYTHING can happen!  you can only do so much with real ppl.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> same here ^^
> well of course you like normal stuff more!  when its animated ANYTHING can happen!  you can only do so much with real ppl.



tis true.
plus alot of porn stars are really ewww. 
oh and i feel guilty fapping to real ppl when i have a girlfriend, while anime is just a drawing of your sexual fantasies. there we go. no guilt.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

There's a Tauren Fox animation involving tenticles and it was purrty hot..


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> you aint seen nothin, boy...



o murr :3


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> There's a Tauren Fox animation involving tenticles and it was purrty hot..



everybody loves tenticles ^^


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> There's a Tauren Fox animation involving tenticles and it was purrty hot..



wow.
rule 34 just enveloups the entire universe, doesnt it?
i'm not super into tentacle raep.... dunno why....
but i used to tolerate it.
it's most fun when you're playing a video game where you control the tentacles.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> tis true.
> plus alot of porn stars are really ewww.
> oh and i feel guilty fapping to real ppl when i have a girlfriend, while anime is just a drawing of your sexual fantasies. there we go. no guilt.


yeah i feel a lil guilty too.... although my GF is a yaoi fangirl so idk if she'd care TOO much...  



Scotty1700 said:


> There's a Tauren Fox animation involving tenticles and it was purrty hot..


 whats a Tauren Fox?  like WoW Tauren?


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah i feel a lil guilty too.... although my GF is a yaoi fangirl so idk if she'd care TOO much...
> 
> 
> whats a Tauren Fox?  like WoW Tauren?




LOL for yaoi fangirls... a girl in my creative writing class writes that kind of stuff... 

How do you make a WoW race mix w/ a fox???


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> wow.
> rule 34 just enveloups the entire universe, doesnt it?


Rule 34 

It's a Rule 34 search engine. It's NOT NSFW until you click 'search'.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah i feel a lil guilty too.... although my GF is a yaoi fangirl so idk if she'd care TOO much...
> 
> 
> whats a Tauren Fox?  like WoW Tauren?


Tauren Fox is a person XD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> How do you make a WoW race mix w/ a fox???


im not quite sure but now im gunna have to do it.



Crysix Corps said:


> Tauren Fox is a person XD


 oh.... k. got it.  thats a sucky first name >.>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

Tauren fox is a digital yiff maker and he's pretty good.

Edit: NSFW, watch it.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> LOL for yaoi fangirls... a girl in my creative writing class writes that kind of stuff...
> 
> How do you make a WoW race mix w/ a fox???



you use a gene splicer to combine the genes of a fox and a tauren btw dont go splicing me up o.o


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tauren fox is a digital yiff maker and he's pretty good.
> 
> Edit: NSFW, watch it.


 i just looked at the sketches real quick... gay.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tauren fox is a digital yiff maker and he's pretty good.
> 
> Edit: NSFW, watch it.



thx scotty ^^


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tauren fox is a digital yiff maker and he's pretty good.
> 
> Edit: NSFW, watch it.



This is kinda awkward... i'm not too partial to 3d pron.... though the idea of creating ur own pron... that's awesome.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't mind his art. It's good and I like it just fine but there's better and there's worse.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 7, 2010)

I might actually agree with PETA for the first time in my life, if there were furries everywhere of course,
but since this is purely fictional, I remain in disagreement.


----------



## Browder (Mar 7, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> thx scotty ^^



Scotty: Providing Porn for Minors Everywhere.

This fandom sometimes I swear...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive. Just lending a helping paw as well, not like I'm redirecting them around a firewall/parental "substance" blocker or whatever you wish to call them (Yep, had a brain fart lol). In other words, the little fuzballs woulda just googled it anyways.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Scotty: Providing Porn for Minors Everywhere.
> 
> This fandom sometimes I swear...




if they want it.... then it's not a crime..... but i'm a minor, so it doesnt mean anything from me


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Scotty: Providing Porn for Minors Everywhere.
> 
> This fandom sometimes I swear...



you mean..

providing porn of minors to minors everywhere.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Wonder if I can get in trouble for supplying porn links to minors once I turn 18....

Porn of minors to minors Zrcalo? Please elaborate...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Most of you would be in my diet.


I saw that firstly and no. Only Catte is in your diet. Of sexual interaction :3

As to me, it would be the same as zombie apocalypse - meat eating freaks going everywhere. I would hunt everybody.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

So what was this all about, then??
i dont really feel like re-reading the last few pages.


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wonder if I can get in trouble for supplying porn links to minors once I turn 18....
> 
> Porn of minors to minors Zrcalo? Please elaborate...



I think that he thinks that you link to babyfur or pedophile shit. In your flimsy defense, this is untrue. Mostly it's Blotch and now Tauren Tentacle rape.

And to answer your earlier question yes, yes you can.

...Wait you're not 18? This makes me feel oh so much better.
/sarcasm


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty aint 18? ... i assumed he was some 40 something year old dude...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> I think that he thinks that you link to babyfur or pedophile shit. In your flimsy defense, this is untrue. Mostly it's Blotch and now Tauren Tentacle rape.
> 
> And to answer your earlier question yes, yes you can.
> 
> ...



I've never once posted babyfur or pedo shit....I hate babyfur art and I've yet to post anything depicting minors so no pedo shit here....Blotch is my favorite artist so I post them frequently but I also post others occasionally. I only posted Tauren tenticles as someone didn't know who tauren was v_v.

Yes, I turn 18 in 9 days (St Patricks day)..




Usarise said:


> Scotty aint 18? ... i assumed he was some 40 something year old dude...



Nope, I'll turn my webcam on now to prove it ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes, I turn 18 in 9 days (St Patricks day)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...now i have to remember to say happy bday to you! >.> thx a lot!

err....nty. i dun wann see ur ugly mug!


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...now i have to remember to say happy bday to you! >.> thx a lot!
> 
> err....nty. i dun wann see ur ugly mug!



he probly has a pretty not ugly mug if he drinks coffee out of it each morning.... i mean... that's what mugs are for, right??? ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

:sad: Hey, I'm not ugly

Don't forget now ^_^





SlayerMidnight said:


> he probly has a pretty not ugly mug if he drinks coffee out of it each morning.... i mean... that's what mugs are for, right??? ^^



I actually had a coffee mug on my desk last night ( I RARELY drink coffee so....coincidence?)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> :sad: Hey, I'm not ugly
> 
> Don't forget now ^_^


 lol sure your not~.......
i wont forget! i never forget a bday!


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

I feel like this thread is slowing down/dieing.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> I feel like this thread is slowing down/dieing.


 threads DO do that.... well its prob cuz everyone good on always gets on later at night...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> threads DO do that.... well its prob cuz everyone good on always gets on later at night...



meh.... my internet locks me out past 9:30...


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> meh.... my internet locks me out past 9:30...



Get better parents.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> meh.... my internet locks me out past 9:30...


lol sucks to be you. XD  just make yourself admin and change it.



Browder said:


> Get better parents.


because that always works...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Get better parents.



If i knew you, i would be like, "I love you."
but i dont. so.... here's a free interwebz


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because that always works...



If people followed through, it might.



SlayerMidnight said:


> If i knew you, i would be like, "I love you."
> but i dont. so.... here's a free interwebz



Thank you. It's nice to have an interwebz I can call my own.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol sucks to be you. XD  just make yourself admin and change it.



I dunno the password to the actual thing's page... meh



Browder said:


> Thank you. It's nice to have an interwebz I can call my own.



^^


----------

